# Ex-employee where go for electronic w-2 tax form



## Targetdoggg (Dec 31, 2021)

I use to work at target. It that time of year again for tax season. I was wondering what the website for my electronic tax forms. I know they usually send it though mail bit do remember they also have online. I just need to know that website please.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Targetdoggg said:


> I use to work at target. It that time of year again for tax season. I was wondering what the website for my electronic tax forms. I know they usually send it though mail bit do remember they also have online. I just need to know that website please.








						Login Page - PaperlessEmployee.com
					






					www.paperlessemployee.com


----------

